# VPS Hosting - Pure SSD - Netherlands & Sweden - 15% Lifetime Discount



## NetWatcher (Nov 3, 2017)

If you are looking for Pure SSD VPS Hosting in: 
- Netherlands or Sweden
AltusHost might be the right choice for you!

*SX-1*
*Memory: 1 GB
Pure SSD Storage: 20 GB
Monthly Bandwidth: 2 TB*
CPU Cores: 2
*Starting at: €14.95 EUR/month** ---  ORDER NOW!  |  More Info 

*SX-2*
*Memory: 2 GB
Pure SSD Storage: 40 GB
Monthly Bandwidth: 3 TB*
CPU Cores: 2
*Monthly fee: €24.95 EUR/month** ---  ORDER NOW!  |  More Info 

*SX-3*
*Memory: 4 GB
Pure SSD Storage: 80 GB
Monthly Bandwidth: 4 TB*
CPU Cores: 3
*Monthly fee: €49.95 EUR/month** ---  ORDER NOW!  |  More Info 

*SX-4*
*Memory: 6 GB
Pure SSD Storage: 120 GB
Monthly Bandwidth: 5 TB*
CPU Cores: 4
*Monthly fee: €74.95 EUR/month** ---  ORDER NOW!  |  More Info 

*SX-5*
*Memory: 6 GB
Pure SSD Storage: 160 GB
Monthly Bandwidth: 6 TB*
CPU Cores: 6
*Monthly fee: €99.95 EUR/month** ---  ORDER NOW!  |  More Info 
-----------------

*All packages also include:
1 IPv4 + 1 IPv6 Addresses 
Reverse DNS
RAID Protected Disk Space
DDoS Protection*

*>>> Setup time: 1 - 24 hours <<<* 
Average setup time: 4 hours

*General Features*
- 99.9% Network Uptime 
- 24/7 Professional Technical Support 
- Full Root Access 
- Easy Upgrade/Downgrade at anytime 
- SolusVM Power Panel 
- ZERO Overselling Guarantee! 

*Optional Addons:*
- cPanel/WHM = 10 EUR/mo
- DirectAdmin = 5 EUR/mo
- Softaculous = 2 EUR/mo
- Additional IPv4 = 2 EUR/mo per IP
-----------------

*Why AltusHost?*
- We are in business since 2008. 
- Own Fully Redundant Cisco Network (AS51430) 
- Own Hardware 
- Award Winning 24/7 Technical Support 
- Thousands of Happy Clients WorldWide (Some of reviews)

In order to make your payments easier
*We accept following payment methods: 
*- Credit Cards (Visa, Master, American Express)
- PayPal
- Payza
- BitCoin 
- Bank Transfer
- iDeal
- WebMoney (WME)
- PaySafeCard
- SOFORT Banking
- KBC/CBC Banking
- Bancontact (Mistercash)
- SEPA Bank Transfer
-----------------

*And the best for the end of this topic!
*================================
This month we offer limited *15% LIFETIME DISCOUNT* on all payment terms. (Exp. Date 30/11/2017)
To use this Discount, you need to enter during Order process *PROMO CODE:  KULPIPS3J9AF*
================================
Just to have all clear, here are terms of Promo Code: 
- promo code can be used once per client
- promo code is applicable by new clients only 
- promo code is valid until: 30/11/2017


*Still not good enough?*
Email us on [email protected] or fill Quote request here - https://www.altushost.com/request-a-quote/
We would LOVE to work towards meeting your demands and needs!

*****************************************************
*****************************************************

*Chat with us @ www.altushost.com // Email us @ [email protected] // Follow us on Twitter @ AltusHost // Like us on FaceBook @ AltusHost Page // Check our Special Deals @ Specials Page*

*****************************************************
*****************************************************​


----------

